# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  G'day all from Perth

## Forged

Evening all! 
The Mrs and I have bought our first house. Settlement is a fortnight away so im starting to plan what i want to do and ive been looking around the forum to increase my knowledge on renovating. 
Carpets and paint is required throughout. Ensuit needs some attention so ill be checking out all those areas on the forum. 
There is a wealth of information on here for which im very grateful for. Ill be throwing a view questions around soon. 
Regards 
Dan

----------


## mike_perth

Welcome Dan 
Im also in Perth - let me know if you need any local contacts - we have just been through a pretty major extension and renovation in East Vic Park. 
Good Luck with it all.

----------


## Zoe Maisey

Hi Guys, 
I just joined today, I'm also from Perth and my husband and I would like to get into renovating, but try as I might, the only info or seminars I can find for renovating in Perth is at the Home Base Expo or Cherie Barber's workshop, which is far too pricey for us! I'm struggling to find out how to locate suburbs that are up and coming, how to renovate on a minimal budget, what dollar amounts to spend on different areas of a house and also, probably a big one - how to save money on capital gains tax! Cherie Barber boasts that she pays very minimal capital gains and I was interested in finding out how. I know about negative gearing, but doesn't that mainly work with rentals and long term investments? 
Any tips and help with websites or places in Perth to get info would be greatly appreciated!  
Thanks  :Redface: ) 
Zoe

----------


## cyclic

> Hi Guys, 
> I just joined today, I'm also from Perth and my husband and I would like to get into renovating, but try as I might, the only info or seminars I can find for renovating in Perth is at the Home Base Expo or Cherie Barber's workshop, which is far too pricey for us! I'm struggling to find out how to locate suburbs that are up and coming, how to renovate on a minimal budget, what dollar amounts to spend on different areas of a house and also, probably a big one - how to save money on capital gains tax! Cherie Barber boasts that she pays very minimal capital gains and I was interested in finding out how. I know about negative gearing, but doesn't that mainly work with rentals and long term investments? 
> Any tips and help with websites or places in Perth to get info would be greatly appreciated!  
> Thanks ) 
> Zoe

  Zoe, your question seems to be more about finance than renovating

----------


## watson

True........its been looked after by PM by one of the Administrators.   :2thumbsup:

----------

